# Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread. She kidded 3-15



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Rainbow is due 3-15, so she is 137 today. I didnt have her for her last kidding she was owned by someone else. But she did have quads, so she looks like at least triplets this time. But we will see soon. Here are pics I took today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread.*

She is sure carrying them low...isn't she.... can't wait to see the kiddo's... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread.*

What a fatty....lol

Shes really pretty! I love the udder, how its different colors!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread.*

Pretty girl!

She could surprise you with twins even...but as low as she is I'm betting you'll see 4 this time too :wink: Hope you get some :kidred: from her!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread.*

She might only have twins which would be a ok with me lol. She is carrying low. I hope for some does this time to. But if they are all boys again I guess I will either have alot of wethers for sale. Their father had blue eyes so might have blue eyes again to.

Thanks for saying she is pretty, I love her coloring, I think that is why they named her Rainbow.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread.*

:clap: good luck! Can't wait to see what she surprises you with!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread.*

Thanks, not many days to go.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread. Pics 3-11*

Ok Rainbow is on day 146 today and I havnt seen much change. She has dropped some but her udder still needs to fill. Here are pics I took today.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread. Updated pics 3-1*

I think she's got 3 in there....and I bet she goes in the next 2 days.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread. Still waiting!*

Im still waiting, she is on 149 today, and im starting to get a little worried. The only time I have had a nigerian go this long was last year and it was cause she had problems. That doe went to 151 and the first one was dead and was causing the labor not to progress like it should. I hope everything is okay, but really starting to panick a little bit.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread. Still no change *

I don't think she'll wait to much longer  I had a doe not kid till day 154 once and she kidded just fine with no problems. She drove me crazy waiting, but in the end I had two happy health doelings. Most of my nigerian does go on 150, I only had one that went on 147.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread. Still no change *

I have a friend whos doe is holding out too... day 151 today! perhaps it's that slight shift in the world's axis from the earthquake??? just throwing the girls off a bit..
She's super pretty!!! I can wait to see all the colorful babies!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread. Still no change *

Thanks she is very pretty. Most of my nigerians go anywhere between 143 and 148. So Im really surprised that she is still holding on. The only doe I had go to 151 had trouble, so it makes me a little nervous.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread. Still no change *

She looks good Joanie, kids are moving right? Getting a bit cramped for space so the moving won't be as much or as often, She'll be fine and give you healthy babies too!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread. Still no change *

I think Rainbow is in prelabor. She keeps hollering and she keeps standing real straight. Pretty posty, her udder has also grown. Ive had her for a year but she still isnt very friendly. So I want to pull these babies, so might be a very long night for me. Hoping she will hold out for tomorrow.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread. Pre-labor I thin*

Awww she is definitely pretty. I hope things go smoothly for her and all the kids are healthy


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Irish Whisper Rainbow's kidding thread. Pre-labor I thin*

Good luck!!!! Can't wait to see her kids. :greengrin: :leap:

Tracy


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

She kidded with triplets, one buck and two does. Super flashy and just gorgeous. But it wasnt an easy kidding and I dont think the buck kid is going to make it. The sacks wouldnt even break, I had to bust them open, never had this happen before. He just keeps doing the death call and he is so cold I just dont think he is going to make it to morning. But the two does are doing good so far. Will try to post pics tomorrow. Im having a rough day, maybe losing this baby goat, and my mamaw and its just about to much for one day.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe im sorry 

Congrats on the kidding though and if you need any suggestions for the boy let me know - Ive helped others and my own in situations like this before. But if you have it handled I wont butt in. :hug: Hope he makes it for you.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Any suggestions you got shoot them my way. Cause at this moment im just kinda numb and im all out of ideals. He seems real floppy to. He has his eyes open alot and they just kinda looked glazed. He crys alot and open mouthed alot. He didnt seem like he could breath when he came out didnt move much. I just dont know.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok since i dont knwo what you have done already I will just tell you what I would do and then you can decide from there what you can or cant do etc.

Take the kid inside. Check temp, if not reading on thermometer or below 100 degrees he doesnt get any milk/colostrum. I would wrap in warm towels from dryer and a heating pad or even dunk in hot water (put him in a plastic bag with his head out. Use a hair dryer and continue to rub his body and limbs vigorously. 

Give 3ccs of a coffee karo mixture (some people add whiskey but I dont have that in the house) I've even subbed honey for the karo in a pinch. Molasses would do as well. Basically you want the energy boost from the caffeine and then the sugar boost from the karo. Give this mixture only a couple times if needed. 

if temp is still low syringe or tube 1 ounce of warm electrolytes. Also give Nutri drench (or powerpunch/goataid etc) 

if you have selenium gel or BoSe give that as well. 

Once temp is 100 or above you can syringe or tube feed 1-2 ounces of colostrum. 

Keep inside till he is holding his own temp and then if you can take him outside to mom a couple times so that she still accepts him (unless you want a bottle baby) and try to get him to nurse off mom. The more you bring him out the better the bond will be for mom and kid. She still may reject him though. 

Ok hope that helps- I have my phone by my bed, call or text if you have any questions I may not be online much longer but I dont always fall asleep fast. And dont worry abotu waking me up I rarely hear my phone if Im sleeping and its not a bother either way. 

Praying for the boy ray:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. I lost him. It makes me sad that I couldn't help him.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost him  At least the other two kids are doing fine, so that is a blessing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im sorry Joanie :hug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks, it stinks but I know it happens. At least at the moment I have to healthy gorgeous does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss....  




Congrats on the little Doelings ....glad they are doing well....... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost the little guy :hug: I hope that mama and her girls are doing well :hug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks mama is being milked and babies went on a bottle. They all appear to be doing well.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

SOOOo sorry...you're in my thoughts...


----------



## PixieDust (Jan 24, 2013)

Happy Endings... Irish Whisper Rainbow ( Bo Bo ) kidded on May 11, 2012 - two bucks and a doe. All healthy.  Watch her freshening video at

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwKu2C420IeYTp4NtTXj80A?feature=mhee


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on the babies all being born healthy.


----------

